# WSCAD-Bikliothek für WAGO 750er I/O-System



## MSommer (18 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Miteinander,

  ich arbeite noch mit der alten WSCAD-Version _5.3_ Basic Compact. Einen Pflegevertrag habe ich schon jahrelang nicht mehr. Das Bestandssystem reicht für meine Anforderung eigentlich aus, weil ich diese Software nur noch  privat für Erweiterung bzw. Revision von Bestandsplänen/Anlagen nutze.

Jetzt möchte ich Endgültig meine „betagten“ S5-Baugruppen, nach der Heizperiode, erneuern. Einsetzen werde ich das WAGO 750er-I/O-System. Für den Anfang werde ich mir folgendes Starterset inkl. Software bestellen und mich in die Programmierung und Eigenheiten des WAGO-Systems einarbeiten: http://www.tpautomation.de/Automatis...00::32185.html


  Das Hardware-Mengengerüst passend zum Bestand habe ich noch nicht ausgeplant. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, bevor ich mich auf die Stromlaufplanüberarbeitung "stürze":
Weiß jemand von Euch, wo ich die WAGO 750er-Bibliothek  für mein 5.3er-WSCAD-System herunterladen bzw. beziehen kann, oder kann man das vergessen? Eine Alternative wäre sicherlich, eigene Symbole, der verwendetet Baugruppen zu erstellen. Das möchte ich mir Eigentlich ersparen.


  Danke schon einmal im Voraus
Michael


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Michael,

ich arbeite mit der WSCAD Suite und weiß nicht in wie fern das kompatibel zu der 5.3 ist.
Habe noch ein Datenpaket der 750er Reihe mit der Endung wsPAK. Kann man das in der 
älteren WSCAD Versionen importieren. Ist schon so lange her-.

VG
NSN


----------



## MSommer (20 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Danke für deine Antwort. Zmindest meine 5,3er-Version kennt diese "Dateiendung" nicht. Meine Bibliotheksdateien haben alle die Endung "bib". Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die aktuelle WSCAD-Dateien kompatibel mit der doch sehr alten 5.3er-Version ist.
Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen, neue Symbole für die Zusammenstellung des Hardware-Mengengerüstes zu erstellen. Dank meiner universell einsetzbaren SPS-E/A-Symbole hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (22 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich habe über das Wochenende meine WAGO-Symbole  der Hardware zusammengestellt. Vielleicht kann jemand rüberschauen, ob  die Mudulzusammenstellung auch so passt, damit ich meine Hard- und  Softwareware bestellen kann. Zu beachten ist dabei, dass ich beim Umbau  von S5 auf das Wagosystem  soweit als möglich die vorhandene Verdrahtung  weiterverwenden will. Die Reihenfolge entspricht im wesentlichen dem  Bestandssystem.
Danke schon im Voraus
Michael


----------

